# Hawaii versus The Caribbean



## TravelMamma (Mar 16, 2012)

Anyone have an opinion about Maui/Kauai versus a Caribbean Island vacation?  It is so much more to fly to a Hawaiian Island for us (living in New England) than it is the Caribbean, so we have always chosen the Caribbean.  But, I am wondering, if it so amazing/different in Hawaii, should we spend the extra money or just keep going to Caribbean for cheaper?  Is Hawaii comparable to say, St. John or St. Lucia or is it so different?  (It's about $4000 to fly to Maui or Kauai versus $1600-2500 for the islands we like in the Caribbean for our family).  Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Mar 16, 2012)

Great question...i'm going to be following this thread! I have the same issue being on the east coast


----------



## Luanne (Mar 16, 2012)

We're on the west coast so it's always been Hawaii for us.  The only time I've been to the Caribbean was on a cruise years ago.  My opinion is, you may want to go to Hawaii once, just so you can compare, then do whatever is easier/cheaper from then on.

That said, we love Hawaii, own a timeshare on Maui, and went every summer, then every other summer for years.


----------



## siesta (Mar 16, 2012)

I love the islands of hawaii, they are beautiful, lush, and serene, and the aloha spirit is alive and well. If I lived in California, I would go every year. 

That being said, the reality is i live in chicago and flights are twice as long and nearly twice as much,  but the main reason is: As much as I love the hawaiian islands (I learned to swim in Maui as a child), the fact is that it is part of the US, and it sure feels that way when you are there (like one big California convention!) That is the main reason I choose to go to the Caribbean more often, because I enjoy the more diverse feel and different cultures of the different islands.

Now comparing beauty, its a tough call depending what Caribbean island you are comparing, some are prettier islands than others (think st lucia compared to aruba). As for beaches, i think the white and pink sand beaches and clear carribbean water are prettier than hawaiis golden sands and blue pacific waters (there are also unique green and black sand beaches) but beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Of course the Caribbean has the reef and is far superior for divers and snorkelers alike ( think cozumel, cayman islands, curacao). Hawaiian sunset is something special.

People on the west envy the east for proximity to nyc, florida and caribbean, people on the east envy the west for proximity to vegas, cali, and hawaii. Grass is always greener ....


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Mar 16, 2012)

For us it so well worth it, but I must declare we've always done it in 1st class, but even in coach I know it would be well worth it because there is just nothing like Maui for us.


----------



## rifleman69 (Mar 16, 2012)

I prefer Hawaii over the Caribbean.  We are west coasters so it doesn't take us a full day and a half (don't want to do red-eye's on the way there) like it would the Caribbean.   I love visiting other cultures and countries but if given the choice (and I was on the east course or midwest making travel more even), I'd still head back to Hawaii.

If given another chance however, I'd love to head back and stay a week or so on Saba though, fantastic little island.   St Maarten isn't bad either.


----------



## TravelMamma (Mar 16, 2012)

siesta said:


> I love the islands of hawaii, they are beautiful, lush, and serene, and the aloha spirit is alive and well. If I lived in California, I would go every year.
> 
> That being said, the reality is i live in chicago and flights are twice as long and nearly twice as much,  but the main reason is: As much as I love the hawaiian islands (I learned to swim in Maui as a child), the fact is that it is part of the US, and it sure feels that way when you are there (like one big California convention!) That is the main reason I choose to go to the Caribbean more often, because I enjoy the more diverse feel and different cultures of the different islands.
> 
> ...



What a nice description, thank you for your reply.


----------



## hypnotiq (Mar 16, 2012)

rifleman69 said:


> I prefer Hawaii over the Caribbean.  We are west coasters so it doesn't take us a full day and a half (don't want to do red-eye's on the way there) like it would the Caribbean.   I love visiting other cultures and countries but if given the choice (and I was on the east course or midwest making travel more even), I'd still head back to Hawaii.
> 
> If given another chance however, I'd love to head back and stay a week or so on Saba though, fantastic little island.   St Maarten isn't bad either.



Anguilla I heard is amazing. I think thats where Im headed next.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 16, 2012)

I've been to both, but own two t/s in Hawaii.  The Caribbean culture is much different than Hawaiian culture, and has never felt as welcoming to me -- it always seemed more of a "driven by your dollar" attitude.  Tourism aside, there is also a feeling of "coming home" I get in Hawaii that I've never felt in the Caribbean.  It may be the USA vs. Other Countries mentality, but I just happen to prefer Hawaii better.  That I live on the West Coast only makes it easier to get there.   

Dave


----------



## jestme (Mar 16, 2012)

I live on the east coast and travel the long route to Hawaii every year for about 3 weeks, to us, the extra expense and flying time is worth it. We have done most of the Caribbean and find that the food is very expensive there, the atmosphere in some countries varies from safe to dangerous, and the service in most cases is slow, working on "island time". Hawaii has both expensive and reasonable restaurants, your choice, they drive on the proper side of the road, and your cell phone bill isn't massive from roaming when you go there.


----------



## siesta (Mar 16, 2012)

hypnotiq said:


> Anguilla I heard is amazing. I think thats where Im headed next.


 we like to stay in st martin(gourmet food capital of the caribbean) and take the ferry for day trips to Anguilla, its a short ride and staying on st martin gives you alot of nightlife and food options.

Last trip we rented a beautiful 4 br home overlooking oyster pond and st barts in the distance.

http://stonehouse-stmartin.com/villaPictures.html


----------



## slip (Mar 16, 2012)

I go to Hawaii every year and the duration of my trips gets longer all the time.
I'm getting close to my limit at work though. I've only been to the Bahamas
But I did go there twice. While I did like it, to me it doesn't compare to Hawaii.

I agree with Dave's post of Hawaii just feeling more like home. I love the culture 
There. If I were you I would definitely spend the extra money once and see for
Yourself. I think if you did do a Maui/Kauai trip you would get a good idea of the
Different islands.

I'm from Wisconsin and I don't mind the flight at all. I usually get my tickets at
Around $800 to $900.


----------



## travelguy (Mar 16, 2012)

*Hawaii!*

We are East Coast and have traveled the five islands of Hawaii many times and most of the Caribbean islands at least once.  We favor Turks & Caicos and Caymans in the Caribbean.

We used to travel once per year to Hawaii for two weeks and then to the Caribbean for a week or two later in the year.  We now travel only to Hawaii twice each year.

IMHO, I've believe that the "feel" of the Caribbean has changed over the years due to increasing poverty, crime and instability of some governments.  Even the US territories are not as friendly as they once were.  As stated in previous posts, many Caribbean islands feel to me that they out for my tourist dollars and are not welcoming.  The hospitality factor is waning in the Caribbean.  

The different islands of Hawaii give us many different types of resorts, landscapes and experiences.  There is an advantage in staying within the US and the quality of products and lifestyle that entails. We feel it's worth the extra time, effort and money to go to Hawaii.

Two tips that we've found helpful when traveling to Hawaii from the East Coast - Take two weeks to make the trip worthwhile and fly first class if possible (it's worth it!).


----------



## MichaelColey (Mar 16, 2012)

They're BOTH great, but we prefer Hawaii.

If you're flexible on your dates, watch for airfare sales.  It's not uncommon for fares to go on sale for half of what they normally run.  From here in DFW, they're usually about $500-$800 per ticket.  We caught a sale on year and went for $273 each.  Last year, we bit the bullet and paid about $600 each.  This year, we're using frequent flyer miles (and flying first class), which is something we've done several times.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Mar 17, 2012)

rifleman69 said:


> I prefer Hawaii over the Caribbean.  We are west coasters so it doesn't take us a full day and a half (don't want to do red-eye's on the way there) like it would the Caribbean.   I love visiting other cultures and countries but if given the choice (and I was on the east course or midwest making travel more even), I'd still head back to Hawaii.
> 
> If given another chance however, I'd love to head back and stay a week or so on Saba though, fantastic little island.   St Maarten isn't bad either.



When we lived on the East Coast we went to St Maarten once and ended up buying 2 weeks in Princeville at the Alii Kai II.  We have no interest in vacationing in the Caribbean after seeing Hawaii.  Best things about Hawaii are the people #1 and the scenery #2.   


Sterling


----------



## artringwald (Mar 17, 2012)

We've been to Jamaica, Antigua, St. Thomas, Grenada, Barbados, and Puerto Rico, but still prefer the natural beauty of Hawaii. Nothing I know of in the Caribbean can compare to watching the lava flow into the sea, waterfalls tumbling down 2000 foot cliffs, standing on top of a 10,000 foot volcano as the sun rises over the edge, hearing the thunder of 30 foot waves crashing on the North Shore, or flying in a helicopter through Kauai's Waimea Canyon then over the rugged cliffs of the Napali Coast. What's even harder to describe in the aloha spirit that's an attitude of kindness and patience, a philosophy of mutual regard and affection that extends warmth in caring with no obligation in return. The Caribbean is closer and less expensive, but we still keep going back to Hawaii.


----------



## MommaBear (Mar 17, 2012)

Being from the East Coast, if I only have one week, I go to the Caribbean or Mexico, if I have two or more weeks I go to Hawaii. Hawaii is hands down my favorite place on earth. I love the beauty, the convenience of the shopping, the lifestyle. When I go on vacation I want to be part of that world and when I go to the Caribbean, I feel like I am part of the resort, even on safer islands such as Aruba. The goal is to work up to 4 weeks a year on Hawaii.


----------



## elaine (Mar 17, 2012)

I agree with PP. For one week from East Coast, Carib. For 2 weeks, Hawaii. Travel with kids--Hawaii. We love Hawaii, love the culture, feel very safe and truly relax. If I lived on the West Coast, I would go every other year. I do not feel as safe in the Carib. and it is harder to find free/low cost things to do with a family. I really wouldn't feel safe getting in my rental car and hopping out at a secluded beach to snorkel with my kids---I have no issues doing this in Hawaii. The flights are a bear--but we have 2 weeks in paradise. 
In the Carib., we love St. John (safe, but very $$$), and Curacao.


----------



## daventrina (Mar 17, 2012)

slip said:


> I agree with Dave's post of Hawaii just feeling more like home. I love the culture There.


Also agree with Dave's post ... mostly   .... But for us Hawaii IS home


----------



## Egret1986 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Also live on the East Coast, and this thread has me persuaded to bite the bullet*

30th anniversary coming up at the end of the year.  We've considered Hawaii, but started re-thinking the possibilities for two weeks in the Caribbean due to shorter flights.

I'm going to start working on Hawaii as the destination.  Now, more decisions....one island for two weeks or two islands.  If two islands, Kauai and Maui or Kauai and the Big Island.  

Anyway.....the posters on this thread gave some really good and convincing reasons for Hawaii.

"....watching the lava flow into the sea, waterfalls tumbling down 2000 foot cliffs, standing on top of a 10,000 foot volcano as the sun rises over the edge, hearing the thunder of 30 foot waves crashing on the North Shore, or flying in a helicopter through Kauai's Waimea Canyon then over the rugged cliffs of the Napali Coast. What's even harder to describe in the aloha spirit that's an attitude of kindness and patience, a philosophy of mutual regard and affection that extends warmth in caring with no obligation in return. "

Wow!


----------



## slip (Mar 17, 2012)

Don't rule out two weeks on one island. Which island or islands you choose
Depends on what you like to do or see. The Big Island is big so to see a lot
You will have to do a lot of driving. I would choose Kauai for two weeks or one 
Week on Kauai and one week on one of the others depending on what you want 
See. Don't stress too much though, you can't pick a bad island.


----------



## MichaelColey (Mar 17, 2012)

slip said:


> Don't rule out two weeks on one island.


Even better is two weeks AT ONE RESORT.  On our last trip to Hawaii, we spent a week on Kauai followed by two weeks on the Big Island.  We were in a single resort for those two weeks, and it was AWESOME not having to plan around that weekly move -- whittling down the perishables, packing up, loading everything up, checking out, driving to the new resort, checking in, unpacking, grocery shopping, etc.  It was probably the most relaxing two weeks we have ever had.


----------



## slip (Mar 17, 2012)

I agree with the one resort!! That's what we do. Much more relaxing not having
To pack up and move after a week. Next year we're doing Maui and Kauai.
We'll have to put up with a move but I have to wait and see if I can get another 
Week off at work.


----------



## TravelMamma (Mar 17, 2012)

slip said:


> I agree with the one resort!! That's what we do. Much more relaxing not having
> To pack up and move after a week. Next year we're doing Maui and Kauai.
> We'll have to put up with a move but I have to wait and see if I can get another
> Week off at work.



When you go between two islands do you have to fly or is there a ferry or something?


----------



## artringwald (Mar 17, 2012)

TravelMamma said:


> When you go between two islands do you have to fly or is there a ferry or something?



You can get a ferry from Maui to Molokai or Maui to Lanai, but any other inter island connection would have to be by air. Airfare can be as low as $75 one way per passenger.


----------



## TravelMamma (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks for all the great info!


----------



## slip (Mar 17, 2012)

Fly, no ferry. That's why it's an issue. Giving back a rental car. Going through
Security. Getting another rental car and getting more groceries. It's amazing
How much of the day is shot with that short inter island flight. I don't like to do
It because we always plan to return every year but if you don't or may not, it 
Makes sense. You have to go to certain islands to see certain things. We're only doing it next year
Because we had an exchange we had to use up and Maui's the only island we haven't
Been to yet and we we're able to get the exchange we wanted.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Mar 17, 2012)

We have been to many Islands in the Caribbean, and all of the Hawaiian Islands except Kauai.  I love both, but the feel is different no matter where you go.  I just purchased R/T for 9/1-9/15 from JFK for $1,000 to Kauai.  If you drive to JFK and stay at a cheap hotel the night before, you can leave your car for free while you are in Hawaii.  Hawaii is a must if you have never been there.


----------



## Henry M. (Mar 17, 2012)

I prefer Hawaii over the Caribbean too. As others have mentioned you should probably do at least one Hawaiian vacation to decide for yourself. It really is a matter of personal preference.

I think the Caribbean offers even prettier locations than Hawaii, but somehow Hawaii feels like home. We go for several weeks every year. I will still do some Caribbean vacations, but my main destination will be Hawaii. For me, it takes about the same time going either direction.

When I go to the Caribbean, I have a great time, but after 7 to 10 days, I'm ready to go back home.  After two or three weeks in Maui I'm ready to move there and my whole family is sad to leave.

I agree with the post above - 1week, stick to one island. 2 or more, explore a little bit. Each island is very different from the others. Which one is best is a highly personal preference.

I love different cultures. I have been to several continents. However, the first time I went to Hawaii, my son got appendicitis and had to be operated. I was glad to be in a US location and what could have been a terrible event was not too bad on Maui. Locals would prefer the mainland for medical care, but the care there was much better than anything in the Caribbean. 

In short, regardless of what place is better, go to Hawaii at least once and make up your mind for yourself.


----------



## MichaelColey (Mar 17, 2012)

Still, island hopping (although I wouldn't recommend less than a week on each island) is well worth it compared to taking multiple trips.  The longer you can stay in Hawaii on a trip, the better value it is.

For us, airfare is typically around $2500 (total for 5).  Timeshares (for us) are typically $500 or less per week.  Rental cars are typically $200 per week.  Groceries (mostly from Costco) aren't much more than at home, so I don't even count that.  Interisland flights are under $500 (for 5).

So a one week trip would be $3200.  Each additional week is no more than $700 (on the same island) or $1200 (on a different island).

For less than the price of a second one week trip, we could extend a one week, one island trip to be a four week, three island trip.


----------



## linsj (Mar 17, 2012)

I've been to all four of the main Hawaiian islands and many Caribbean islands. I'd choose Hawaii any day, even though it's farther from Chicago. 

In most cases, Hawaii is less expensive and safer. In a lot of respects, going to Hawaii is like visiting a foreign country. But the people are friendlier, money doesn't have to be exchanged, the scenery is incredible, and you can see several eco-systems on one island. Plus I don't like renting cars in foreign countries.

There's something about Hawaii that makes me relax unlike any other place on Earth. And I've developed a weird "connection" to the islands, like coming home. Wish I could afford to move there!


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 17, 2012)

linsj said:


> I've been to all four of the main Hawaiian islands and many Caribbean islands. I'd choose Hawaii any day, even though it's farther from Chicago.
> 
> In most cases, Hawaii is less expensive and safer. In a lot of respects, going to Hawaii is like visiting a foreign country. But the people are friendlier, money doesn't have to be exchanged, the scenery is incredible, and you can see several eco-systems on one island. Plus I don't like renting cars in foreign countries.
> 
> There's something about Hawaii that makes me relax unlike any other place on Earth. And I've developed a weird "connection" to the islands, like coming home. Wish I could afford to move there!



I always say Hawaii is a tropical paradise where everything works just like being home. Once you slow down to Hawaii time you never want to leave.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm in the like both destinations boat. We have been to most of the Hawaiian Islands and the one thing I can say is things are expencive over there.

Water and scuba is better in the Caribean. Water is warmer.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 17, 2012)

If I lived close to either coast, I'd develop a real like for whichever place was closer/cheaper to get to. But since it's about 6 of one and a half dozen of the other and my name isn't Rockefeller, I'll take Hawaii- and more specifically, Maui. We're not particularly 'beachy'- if you saw us on a beach, you'd call the cetacian rescue folks. Beached marine mammals. We just happen to 'fit' better with the Hawaiians- it's that poi, I think.

There's definitely something to be said for either. After all, the worst vacation in paradise would beat a week or two at work.

Jim


----------



## capjak (Mar 17, 2012)

We have been to several caribbean islands and Ohau/Kaui/Maui and the big Island Hawaii.

For us Maui is by far the best.  The flight from chicago is not fun but once you are there it is like heaven.

It is really what you want for us Maui has a good mix of tropical island and a city to do things at night.


----------



## daventrina (Mar 18, 2012)

Egret1986 said:


> ....one island for two weeks or two islands.  If two islands, Kauai and Maui or Kauai and the Big Island.


Big Island and Maui OR Big Island for two weeks...



easyrider said:


> Water and scuba is better in the Caribean. Water is warmer.


Definitively different... but better is a little like comparing apples and oranges.
We have dove a lot in both and while Hawaii doesn't have the sponges, and extensive coral ... it has a number of different thinks to offer instead.   Especially the fact that ~ 35% of the sea life in Hawaii is not found anywhere else in the world... We spend about $12/day for the two of us to dive two dives on Maui. Two Step on the Big Island is hard to beat.

On the other hand we have done some amazing boat dives in the Caribbean including the RMS Rhone twice and the Wit Shoal II.


----------



## fillde (Mar 18, 2012)

*No gambling in Hawaii*

Another major difference than some of the Carib Islands. It's not needed in Hawaii to entertain yourself. I've seen some tuggers say an Island like the Caymans can be boring for a week stay which has no gambling.


But I do enjoy Aruba because it does have gambling even though I always lose.


----------



## fluke (Mar 19, 2012)

I live in Northern Illinois and usually fly out of Chicago. I definitely prefer Hawaii (really any of the major islands) over anything I have been to in the Caribbean.  I am partial to Oahu (of course that is where I own) because of the variability and abundance of activies.  Oahu has everything from pristine isolated beaches to a congested urban environment with almost all the major ammenities of almost any larger city.  Although Maui, Kaui, and the Big Island have great features as well( I am in Maui now).

I agree with above that there is a certain amount of security that comes with it being part of the US.  Although I do also agree that a nice part of the Caribbean is differrent cultures.

I went to Maui first so I find myself also saying to myself that " this isn't Hawaii" when I go to the Caribbean.  But I do think there are great Islands there that when I can go cheaper I do go and visit.  I definitely go to Hawaii at least once a year and try to hit the Caribean at least once a year

I also agree with above that for me Hawaii is always 2 weeks(or more) and if it is only 1 week the Caribbean is probably better flying from Chicago (or Milwaukee), at least for me.


----------



## LisaRex (Mar 19, 2012)

We've been alternating between St. John and Maui, and both absolutely have merit.   Both are drop-dead beautiful in their own way, though Hawaii's beauty is much fiercer.  In Hawaii, I'm not at ease in the ocean the way that I am in the Caribbean.  I don't know how to explain it except I get the feeling that nature isn't to be trifled with in Hawaii.  

The Caribbean Sea is calmer (most of the time), and far less intimidating -- at least outside of hurricane season!  And the water has that incredible shade of turquoise that is just jaw-dropping.  I'd have no qualms letting my kids swim at most of the Caribbean beaches.  Though the downtown area of Cruz Bay is much dirtier than anyplace I've been to in Hawaii. 

*Hawaii positives*

Year-round perfect weather on the drier sides of the islands. 
Not as humid as the Caribbean in the summer
A US State, so no Customs headaches
Communication with folks back on the mainland is better and cheaper -- wifi is everywhere, and cell phones work most places for no extra roaming charges. 
Food is about 30% more expensive than back home. St. John is about 100% more expensive.  
Car rentals are reasonably priced
So much to do!  Biking, hiking, horseback riding, ATVing, snorkeling, boat trips, etc.  
Feeling welcomed from the locals
Roads are better paved
Whales!
Draws people from all over the world 
No obvious clash of classes (haves vs. have nots)
Locals have a connection, and obvious respect for their land.  You won't see them littering, for instance. 
It's so far away that you really feel like you're getting away from it all

*Hawaii negatives*

Cost to get there ($1100-1200 in economy vs. $500-600 for Caribbean)
Total travel time
Red-eye returns and jet lag/time zone adjustment are much worse
Property taxes for timeshare owners are very high
Unfavorable check-out times (10 or 11am check-out with flights home leaving at 8 or 9pm) that leave me orphaned on the last day.  I hate that.
It's sooooo far away
Difficult to justify going for just one week.  No such limitations in the Caribbean.

*Caribbean positives*

Ease of travel from the East Coast/Midwest
Cost of travel - nearly 50% cheaper in terms of $$ and miles
Warmer water - no wetsuit required most of the year
Easier snorkeling entry
Calmer seas - safer for swimming
Not as windy
Tons of uncrowded sandy beaches
Can go barefoot in the water
Can get by on taxi service most of the time
Allowed to bring alcohol on the beach or walk around with a beer in town
Completely unpretentious.  No Louis Vuitton shoppes here.
Communication (wifi/cellphones) is so spotty that you have no choice but to get away from it all. 

*Caribbean negatives*

Hurricane season!
Having to go through Customs on the return home and if island hopping to non-US islands
Cost of food is astronomical
Racial tension between haves and have nots - it's suppressed, but it exists
Humidity in summer
Throngs of cruise ship/day visitors can ruin your day at the beach
Not as much to do if you like touristy things
Not as well maintained as Hawaii
Considered interational for most cell phone plans.  (Verizon calls cost $1.99/minute + roaming)

In short, if you haven't been to Hawaii OR the Caribbean, I'd say it's worth the trip to experience both.


----------



## artringwald (Mar 19, 2012)

LisaRex said:


> Unfavorable check-out times (10 or 11am check-out with flights home leaving at 8 or 9pm) that leave me orphaned on the last day.  I hate that.



Excellent summary of positives and negatives. We finally decided that the best solution to being orphaned was to book the plane the night before the checkout day. It seemed extravagant when we were paying for a hotel, but not as much once we got a timeshare. It's so nice not to get rushed to pack, get a good rest in the afternoon, and have one last restaurant meal before taking the red eye home.


----------



## stmartinfan (Mar 20, 2012)

We've done both. really like Hawaii, but we usually had only could do a one week trip because of kid's school break.  From the Midwest doing a week to Hawaii with long flight and time zone changes would have been brutal.  (We did it once without kids for a company award and it was hard for adults!). So we've done 15 years of spring breaks in the Caribbean and have loved it..Beautiful blue waters, nice people, no jet lag!


----------



## elaine (Mar 20, 2012)

we have done Maui, K, BI, and Oahu. I like 1 week each for 2 islands on a 2 week trip, but I could do BI for 2 weeks--just b/c it is so large and varied and it's my favorite. For a 1st trip, I would do 2 islands--1 week each and see how hooked you get to come back. Depending when you want to go, HGVC and Wyndham both deposit bulks of weeks.  This year, we are doing HNL for 3 days (FF miles--have to go to HNL anyway, and we are going to see Pearl Harbor), then on to Kona for 12 days.
East Coast flight using FF miles is a bear---KOA-HNL-ORD-DCA (leaving at 1:30pm--arriving noon the next day)! have fun. Elaine


----------



## tombo (Mar 20, 2012)

I love Kaui best out of all of the Hawaiian Islands followed by Maui. Oahu is worth a trip, but once is enough IMO. I love the Hawaiian Islands for the natural lush beauty, the whales, the surf, the people , and for so many other reasons. However the white/pink sand beaches and turquoise water of the caribbean islands is unmatched on any beach/island in Hawaii. The crystal clear water in the carribbean, the coral reefs, and the swimming/diving snorkeling is much better in the carribbean. Standing in chest deep water counting your toes is something you can't do in Hawaii. Walking up and down the beach and swimming without swim shoes is  unwise on all/most Hawaiian beaches. I rarelly pack swim shoes when going to the caribbean because the sand is soft, powdery, and there are no rocks. Hawaii has the waterfalls I miss in the caribbean, the whales, the lush green mountains, and so much undeveloped natural tropical beauty. Ilove both the Caribbean and Hawaii for different and even for the same reasons.

Overall if it was the same distance to both and if air fares were comparable I would prefer Hawaii. However from the east coast the trip to Hawaii has become almost unbearable both expense wise and time wise. My job does not allow me to be gone for 2 or 3 consecutive weeks, so a one week trip is my only option. The last time I went to Kauai it was 24 hours (real time) from when I woke up in Atlanta to get ready until I placed my key in the door at my room. Layovers, plane changes, getting the rental car, etc took forever. The first day in Hawaii I wake up at 6 am central like I always do, yet it is 1 am local time and pitch black outside. We try to go back to sleep and find ourselves wide awake at 3 or 4 am because your body thinks it is 8 or 9 am central. First day or 2 you live exhausted until you adjust to the time change. Finally after 8 or 9 days you fly home FOREVER to arrive at home around 8 am central with jet lag and a body thinking it is 3 am and wondering why the sun is up. For 2 days after i come home I am worn out and walking around like a zombie. On top of that the average R/T flight for 2 to Hawaii is about $2400 from Atlanta coach. Coach is miserable on 12 plus hour flights but R/T first class to Hawaii is around $6000 f0or 2.

Flights to the caribbean are about half of what flights to hawaii cost from the east coast.  R/T flights to Aruba, St Maarten, etc, run about $1200 for 2 coach to almost any caribbean island, about $3000 first class. It is not just the air fare savings that make the caribbean so much more attractive that Hawaii. Contrast the miserable Hawaii time zone adjustments and 12 plus hour flights travelling from the east coast to Hawaii with a trip from the east coast to the carribbean. Fly from Atlanta to almost any caribbean island in about 4 hours. Time zone change, none for eastern, one hour for central. Fly out at 8 am, arrive at noon, be at the room by one. No jet lag, no tiring flights. . On the trip home fly out at 3pm, land at 7 pm. Drive home, wash clothes, watch TV, and go to work the next day rested and relaxed. 

As I have gotten older I choose the carribbean over Hawaii. I sold my Hawaii timeshares and now own in Aruba and used to own in St maarten (recently sold St maarten). To quote my brother after he returned home from his last trip to Maui: " If I win another free incentive trip to Hawaii I am not going. The long flights and jet lag are too miserable." I used to disagree, but as I get older I am starting to feel the same way.


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds (Mar 29, 2012)

LisaRex said:


> I don't know how to explain it except I get the feeling that nature isn't to be trifled with in Hawaii.



Exactly what my husband and I were just talking about why we like Hawaii more than the Caribbean. Respect for the 'aina...it is a very powerful feeling there, and we like that. 

There are many, many reasons we would take Hawaii over the Caribbean any day.

Just booked our trip for next January. In order to get free tickets using our miles for all three of us, we had to add 3 days on Kauai to our 2 week trip to Maui. Such a bummer...


----------



## MuranoJo (Mar 29, 2012)

artringwald said:


> Excellent summary of positives and negatives. We finally decided that the best solution to being orphaned was to book the plane the night before the checkout day. It seemed extravagant when we were paying for a hotel, but not as much once we got a timeshare. It's so nice not to get rushed to pack, get a good rest in the afternoon, and have one last restaurant meal before taking the red eye home.



We tried this last Sept. when we were in HI for 2 weeks.  Since it was a 2-week trip, we didn't mind so much giving up the final partial day.  And it was so much better to have our room the full day up until we had to leave for the airport.

We've had a lot of great trips to the Caribbean and echo other comments about the snorkeling/diving, water and sand there.  IMO, though, there can be quite a difference in your experience, depending on the island.

HI, OTOH,  is a relatively consistent experience in terms of culture and comfort between the islands.  We're headed to Belize this Spring, so we'll see what we think after that one.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Mar 30, 2012)

unless you can fly non stop to Hawaii from the midwest or east coast we find it is easier to fly half way to change flites rather than one short and one really long flite.

takes several days to recover from the return.:zzz: 

sterling


----------



## kwilson (Mar 30, 2012)

I agree with the 2 weeks in one location theory. We are well into our first of 2 weeks in the same unit at the Wyndham Royal Sea Cliff on the BI. It is so comfortable knowing we don't have the moving hassle to look forward to. And 2 weeks allows time to really relax.
Last year we did a 2 week cruise in the Carribean. There is no question in my mind. Hawaii is best. As they say on Maui, 'No Ka Oi'.

BTW, picked up a 365 pound Blue Marlin yesterday!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 30, 2012)

LisaRex said:


> We've been alternating between St. John and Maui, and both absolutely have merit.   Both are drop-dead beautiful in their own way, though Hawaii's beauty is much fiercer.  In Hawaii, I'm not at ease in the ocean the way that I am in the Caribbean.  I don't know how to explain it except I get the feeling that nature isn't to be trifled with in Hawaii.
> 
> The Caribbean Sea is calmer (most of the time), and far less intimidating -- at least outside of hurricane season!  And the water has that incredible shade of turquoise that is just jaw-dropping.  I'd have no qualms letting my kids swim at most of the Caribbean beaches.  Though the downtown area of Cruz Bay is much dirtier than anyplace I've been to in Hawaii.
> 
> ...



Good Comparison...I will add a few extras

Having been to nearly every caribbean island and nearly every hawaiian island, there are different things about each, so it is hard to do an apples to apples comparison.

Hawaii 
Pros:
very diverse climatic zones in a small space
drive up volcano
whales (In season) and Manta Rays and Turtles (all the time)
Diverse and very endemic fish population
Good shore snorkeling in scuba diving

Cons:
Not really good beaches everywhere (in place yes, but not widespread)
Water is dark deep blue and not the caribbean sandbar, and sand 
There is a Typhon season however the Pacific is Huge and the islands are small and in the middle.

Caribbean
Pros:
Very diverse islands and cultures, could take years to visit them all.
Beautiful blue green water, better beaches, generally
Some islands are cleaper than others, and less commericial then others
Island hopping by sailboat and/or ferry is easier, as you are covering smaller distances

Cons:
Some islands are very expensive and upscale resort areas, with poor populations just next door.


Living in Texas, the caribbean is an easier flight, but not by much.  I generally try to use my FF miles for either Hawaii or Caribbean and have NOT had to pay for a flight to either location in the last 15 years.  Lucky I have lots of FF miles.  I generally do to HI every 2 -3 years, and I go to the caribbean 1 or 2 times a year.


----------



## MichaelColey (Mar 31, 2012)

Kauai Kid said:


> takes several days to recover from the return.:zzz:


I *never* fully recover.  I just have to go back.


----------



## normab (Mar 31, 2012)

MommaBear said:


> Being from the East Coast, if I only have one week, I go to the Caribbean or Mexico, if I have two or more weeks I go to Hawaii. Hawaii is hands down my favorite place on earth. I love the beauty, the convenience of the shopping, the lifestyle. When I go on vacation I want to be part of that world and when I go to the Caribbean, I feel like I am part of the resort, even on safer islands such as Aruba. The goal is to work up to 4 weeks a year on Hawaii.



I agree with Momma.  We love Hawaii, but we also enjoy several Caribbean islands.  Often the airfare is similar but the flight time is not (4 hrs vs 10 hrs)!  So we always do 2 weeks in Hawaii and will do either one or two weeks in the Caribbean. We also can't wait for the day we can do a month in Hawaii.

Hawaii is so beautiful.  Each caribbean island is different, some are prettier than others.  But all of them are perfect for a laid back  beach vacation.  

I say, don't choose.  Do both!   

Norma


----------



## chester1122 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Hawaii for us*

We spent 10 years traveling from Vancouver Canada to the Carribean first on our own and then with kids in tow.  The last couple of times we did not feel comfortable in terms of safety and food choices, so decided to try Hawaii. 

Fast forward another 8 years, ad we purchased 5 weeks of TS and now have bought a vacation rental at Mauna Lani on the BI that will eventually be our 3 month home.  Guess we're there for the long run. 

We'll still go back to the Carribean, but Hawaii definately calls us.  Try it once for sure and make sure you explore with an open mind.  May not have white sand beaches but there's something great about the land and the culture.  Check the flights via Toronto as sometimes they are actually quite reasonable.


----------



## sunshine4 (Apr 1, 2012)

We prefer HA. There is enough on any of the main islands to enjoy for 2 weeks. Esp. for your first trip.


----------

